# No exhaust fan?



## LoveTheBud (Jun 25, 2007)

Is there a big dependence of an air exchange unit while growing?  Would it be alright to just have an AC on to regulate temps and a fan to cool off an HPS bulb/reflector as well as circulate the air in the room?  Wouldn't it be fine as long as you use the "home-made c02" method, I've heard great results from using that.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 25, 2007)

Well plants need fresh air...  your gonna need to exhaust the air.. or it will be stale...... think about jamming mad fresh air.. into a room full of smokers... if there isnt an exhaust..the room will stay smokey...


----------



## Bubby (Jun 25, 2007)

The "home-made c02" systems are sketchy.. you'll never know how much c02 you're putting in the grow room. To grow effectively with it, you need to really know how to control the growing environment. I'd forget the c02, there's probably easier ways around your problem.

Can you not exhaust because of smell? Do a search for home made carbon filters.

What I've read has told me that growroom air needs to be exchanged 10 times an hour, for optimal results. What're the dimensions of your room?

Also, I would try to avoid using the A/C, if possible. See first if you can get acceptable results with only fans.
:fly:


----------



## LoveTheBud (Jun 27, 2007)

Well why not use the ac, i figure that will just regulate temps ,as for the exhaust fan, i don't know how I would install one.  The room being used is an attic room so its cold in the winter, hot in the summer, the ac i htink is a must have.  The room has two windows, so what would be the cost, and the best/easiest way to install one without bringing any extra added attension?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont know what your setup is like.. but mine i just draw air from outside the grow box into the box..and exhaust it outside the box... if you have a box inside the attic you can just exhaust it into the attic.. if not.. i suggest using a carbon filter and exhausting it out through the window... you willl need dynamat sound deaden material amoung other things to keep it downlow...


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 27, 2007)

You need fresh air, why can't you crack one or both those windows just enough to allow fresh air in while at the same time running the AC for temp control? For best results you should have a fan that can exchange all the air in the grow room once every 5 minutes or faster. (Marijuana Grow Bible, Jorge Cervantes)

There is nothing wrong with running the AC...However, if it is a window unit be careful where the condensation water is going because it will have Cannabis smell that LEO's dog can smell...


----------



## Bubby (Jun 27, 2007)

I think you're right about the a/c, being in an attic and all. How big of a grow are you planning anyways? Depending on the size, exhaust could be a big or a small problem.

RatherBBurnin has a good idea. If you framed and walled off a new room (or built a box, if you want it smaller), you'd have an easier time controlling to heat/smell/light emitting problems.

Is this your own house? Got a budget?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with the minimum once every 5 mins... I think that may have even been bumped up to exchange the air every min... i run a 45 cubic foot grow space.. with 50 CFM intake 50 CFM exhaust... and i will be switch it around to have both those as intakes.. total 100CFM..and using a 135CFM exhaust.. once i make the grow space about 75cubic ft..


----------



## kasgrow (Jun 27, 2007)

You will be fine with a sealed room with ac as long as you add enough co2. The reason for air exchange is to refresh the air with co2. The plants breath it in and turn it into oxygen. At least that is the way I understand it. People that use co2 generally have a sealed grow. I use a homemade c02 system that I came up with myself using a bucket and a hose attached to the back of a fan. I don't have ac though so I vent out. The co2 only costs me about $4 a week so I am not worried about some of it being exhuasted. It smells like beer by the end of the week so I drain it and refill with fresh ingredients and water. I pump air into my bucket to keep it mixed up and active.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 28, 2007)

ac can cause humidity to rise. an exaust is necessary in most cases but if you are doing an enclosed room i would suggest co2 supplementation and a dehumidifier. good luck man


----------



## LoveTheBud (Jun 28, 2007)

Well i plan to do 8 plants in an 8x4 space in my attic room.  the attic itself isnt a great big room, id say its 12x15 with the ceiling angling in from the roof.  So what would be the cost to exchange my air every 5 mins or less, what exactly to I need.  Does anybody have a link to an online store who sells these exchange fans so I can get an Idea.  I don't need anything special because I'll be doin the home-made c02 at the same time.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 28, 2007)

If you are looking to do 8 plants... i would suggest a much much smaller space.... heres what i would do... i would build a box in the attic.. say 4x4 thats as tall as you can get... 6+ ft.... then go to home depot.. or any hardware store..and get some bathroom exhaust fans.. they move 50CFM or 70CFM each.. depending on what one you by... 

To figure out how many CFM you needed you basically can do 1 CFM for each 1 cubic ft..... so 4x4x6 is 96ftcubed... so if you run a 50CFM intake....and a 50CFM exhaust... in theory..you will be exchanging every 2 mins.... if you had two 50CFM intake and two 50CFM exhaust...  you would be exchanging every min or less.... 

these fans are maybe $20 each... sometimes less...


----------



## Growdude (Jun 28, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> ac can cause humidity to rise. an exaust is necessary in most cases but if you are doing an enclosed room i would suggest co2 supplementation and a dehumidifier. good luck man


 
AC will take humidity out of the air, that is why you see water driping out the back when its on.
Also the cooler the air the less moisture it can hold.


My grows have all been in a bed room closet with no air exhaust, I just open the closet doors when the lights were on, I have a box fan at the ceiling pointing out to bring the warm air into the bedroom.

I run an AC unit to keep the grow area cool, I have my room at about 65 to keep the grow closet at about 75.
I used no CO2.

It is best to open a window when you can to bring in air and CO2.

I had no problems in 3 grows doing this method, you will be fine if you can
open that window some and let in fresh air.


----------

